# Needs some motivation to go turbo on my vr



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

hey guys so iv been thinking about going turbo for a while and piecing together a turbo kit with used parts or buying a used setup. I am on a budget and i know everyone is going to say vrt and budget dont mix but the reality is that's my situation. I am currently supercharged with a stage 2 set up and i love it and its reliability, but i have this urg to take it all down sell the kit or trade it for a turbo kit and do a turbo set up. 

guys how fun is it actually to have a vrt and how hard is it to maintain a vrt i obviously will be doing supporting mods such as headspacer lsd clutch proper fueling. 

in your experience what do you love and what do you hate about having a vrt 
thanks 

btw my car is a mk3 vr


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

There are vrt builds in here.. research n do alot of reading...

1 question... 
How much power you want out of the vrt you want to build?


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Trust me I have done many many hours or research and know what I need to get the power I want....my question is what is your experience having a vrt why do you love it so much and what can suck about it


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

The vids linked is why I love my car... hate it when it breaks transmissions lol this last 2 years I didn't break anything though as I dont have the stock gears anymore...but before I stripped 3rd gear twice within 3months time 

Been turbo'd since 06.. blown 2 blocks... stripped 2 3rd gears... 3 different setups 

Good luck


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

if you stay around ~10psi you'll be ok for a longggg time and have lots of fun. 

trick is with a VRT you ALWAYS want more, sooner or later. Mo boost, mo problems. Oh and maintenance is paramount with a VRT. 

also budget VRT is definitely possible. My first VRT setup cost around ~$3k, but I already had a turbo. Stock manifold was used so I didn't go above 10 lbs. Tons of fun, for a little while.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> The vids linked is why I love my car... hate it when it breaks transmissions lol this last 2 years I didn't break anything though as I dont have the stock gears anymore...but before I stripped 3rd gear twice within 3months time
> 
> Been turbo'd since 06.. blown 2 blocks... stripped 2 3rd gears... 3 different setups
> 
> Good luck


 Ya iv seen that car on YouTube b4 I love it so much


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> if you stay around ~10psi you'll be ok for a longggg time and have lots of fun.
> -trick is with a VRT you ALWAYS want more, *sooner or later*. Mo boost, mo problems. Oh and maintenance is paramount with a VRT. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> if you stay around ~10psi you'll be ok for a longggg time and have lots of fun.
> 
> trick is with a VRT you ALWAYS want more, sooner or later. Mo boost, mo problems. Oh and maintenance is paramount with a VRT.
> 
> also budget VRT is definitely possible. My first VRT setup cost around ~$3k, but I already had a turbo. Stock manifold was used so I didn't go above 10 lbs. Tons of fun, for a little while.


 How much to the wheels were u pushing ? Ya that's what I was aiming for 10-15 psi


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Mann I'm like doing 280 hp now with the sc....I guess 15 psi it is


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

**** was hoping for like 300whp at 10 psi


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

power band will be very different between a charger compare to a turbo... you will have full power sooner on a turbo (~4000rpm or sooner depending on the exhaust housing size) 15psi will get you ~350hp... maybe closer to 400 depending on the turbo size and tune


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Im sure most will agree here, but 15psi out of a 50trim is enough to dispatch most cars that you will run into while driving. Mustangs wont seem so fast, and corvette drivers get pissed while your passing them doing a third gear burner at 75mph. 

We tried 20psi, and let a lead footed friend take it for a test drive. Came back smoking and no compression in a few cylinders, claimed the tires were squeeling pretty getting into 4th. 

This was all in a friends mk2 we have been playing with the last few years. 

If you like feeling like your going to die, then go for it. Weak need not apply here.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

haha they do get really pissed :laugh:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

This is excellent always wanted to smoke some v8's guys keep it going pure motivation right here exactly why I started this thread can't wait to pull my charger off now and get this done


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

check my youtube page.. ive made vids of each pass at the track every year and some on the street... definitely been a fun ride through the years:thumbup: just be prepared with gears breaking  with more power


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

a vrt buddy of mine warned me about the gears how much boost does it take to strip these suckers and am i better off just swapping a 6 speed 24v tranny ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

the o2m has stronger gears compare to the o2a but the gear ratios are short... im running the APTuning Gforce gears and its been good for 2 years (cross fingers knock on wood lol)


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Knock on wood man I guess 24v with LSD will be in order as well but not next year I'm budgeting for engine and cluth next year no tranny wrk until then screw it 12psi just to say that I run more then 10


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

clutch is cheap... ive been running the ClutchNet 6puck clutch with their Red 2x pressure plate and no problems with them at all ($375 at fourseasontuning)

are you building your engine? or just doing maintenance work? 

get the right software or if you dont need obd2 readiness for emissions then consider going standalone (think Lugtronic and Kevin's tune ) and you will have a blast with your vrt and get rid of the maf and clean up the engine bay at the same time


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

I was going to just do the headspacer, ya stand alone is worth it ? I was going to do c2 software with the 4" maf housing I'm really down to clean up and run no maf


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I was around 320 wheel @ 10psi with a 6262 / .82, on a 24v. 

and I've driven around @ 500 whp on an 02M for a good 2 years now, without issue. In fact, I just took it apart to install an LSD and everything looked great. 

just don't boost over bumps, expansion points on bridges, etc.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow man that's amazing defiantly gotta get a 02M


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

vr6milz said:


> ya stand alone is worth it ?


 Im glad I went standalone in the early stages of my vrt addiction on my jetta... :beer:


its a different story with the 24v vr6s they breaths alot better than the 12v's... my friend Kristina also made 320whp on 10psi on her mk4 24v vrt C2 stage 2 with 60# kit... she still needs an inline pump but till then she'll keep it at 10psi


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

100% the 24 valve breaths better it has 12 valves just for breathing unlike the 12v vr 

But I still love my 12v


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Worst about a VRTs are the weak 02A. Best with a VRT is how nice it runs,sounds and when done right its bullet proof. Save. up for a02M and don't waste money on the 02A/J. Get a 3"dp and 3" exhaust. 
BUT at only 15psi a lsd diffed 02Amight do the trick. More easy than a 02M, but far away a better solution in the long term. Red Clutchnet w/6 puck seems to be a cheap/strong setup. As mentioned be carefull with road dents / uneven raod surface when in boost. 
VR6 have nice powerband in the low rpm range, so I personally like full boost from around 4000rpm. 
My GT35R t3 1.06 hits 30 psi @ 3700rpm and it runs very nice even @ 15psi. Had a T04S before, but the GT is a different world. 
Best advice: Go for a nice tune/tuner, complete 3" or bigger exhaust, go for a used T4 turbo and do the gearbox job proper.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Worst about a VRTs are the weak 02A. Best with a VRT is how nice it runs,sounds and when done right its bullet proof. Save. up for a02M and don't waste money on the 02A/J. Get a 3"dp and 3" exhaust.
> BUT at only 15psi a lsd diffed 02Amight do the trick. More easy than a 02M, but far away a better solution in the long term. Red Clutchnet w/6 puck seems to be a cheap/strong setup. As mentioned be carefull with road dents / uneven raod surface when in boost.
> VR6 have nice powerband in the low rpm range, so I personally like full boost from around 4000rpm.
> My GT35R t3 1.06 hits 30 psi @ 3700rpm and it runs very nice even @ 15psi. Had a T04S before, but the GT is a different world.
> Best advice: Go for a nice tune/tuner, complete 3" or bigger exhaust, go for a used T4 turbo and do the gearbox job proper.


 Nice advice thank you very much man


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

everyone that posted to help me out thanks ! keep it going though i like this thread and im sure it can be a help to people that need motivation to go vrt:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Vrt's are the greatest thing since sliced bread!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine on 14psi. 6-14 psi on a VRT is really safe. Just not much traction with the stock diff in first and second gear.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> Here's mine on 14psi. 6-14 psi on a VRT is really safe. Just not much traction with the stock diff in first and second gear.


 wow one of the best videos iv seen on youtube of a vrt shows exactly what these beats are capable of definietly some more motivation


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

vr6milz said:


> a vrt buddy of mine warned me about the gears how much boost does it take to strip these suckers and am i better off just swapping a 6 speed 24v tranny ?


 I busted a third gear at about 15 psi. All it takes is a bad bump in the road and peak torque. Oh and if you have questions on tuning this mofo, all the people in this thread can steer you in the right direction.:beer:


----------



## Bluegrape2 (Mar 3, 2012)

dub_slug said:


> Here's mine on 14psi. 6-14 psi on a VRT is really safe. Just not much traction with the stock diff in first and second gear.


 c you have a case of whiskey throttle there


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Bluegrape2 said:


> c you have a case of whiskey throttle there


 This is why I ask my questions in the forced induction forum in vortex lot of knowledge and experience


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> my friend Kristina also made 320whp on 10psi on her mk4 24v vrt C2 stage 2 with 60# kit...


 girl? drives / owns a vrt? 

must... find... her.... and.... marry... her..... nao...... omg :heart: 

usually I'm the one goin fast and the girl is in the passenger seat.....


----------



## mk3vrtspeed (Dec 5, 2011)

lol ^ thats how I wrecked my vrt, 22 psi over bridges is not good!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Whiskey throttle!!!!!!


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> Whiskey throttle!!!!!!


 What is wiskey foot haha ?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

lol yea more like whiskey foot. i think whiskey foot would apply to those with a wot box


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> lol yea more like whiskey foot. i think whiskey foot would apply to those with a wot box


 Which means??????


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

vr6milz said:


> Which means??????


 you don't have to lift the throttle through shifts lol 


allllll goooooooooo haha


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> you don't have to lift the throttle through shifts lol
> 
> 
> allllll goooooooooo haha


 Legit !


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I loved flatshifting my rotary.  

It'll be more fun with a VR in that same car.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

PapioGXL said:


> I loved flatshifting my rotary.
> 
> It'll be more fun with a VR in that same car.


 
Um....build thread! 

Here's a computer simulation of my car with 2 passengers on a highway at 19-20psi  It's somewhat motivating


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

^^^^^ 

that's all the motivation you'll ever need


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

I needed this thread... I just picked up a dead vr 12v. Didn't know if I'd do turbo or not... I think I'll definitely be doing turbo!  So excited now... I just wanna empty my savings and get the parts lol... This could be dangerous for my wallet....


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Im glad I went standalone in the early stages of my vrt addiction on my jetta... :beer:
> 
> 
> my friend Kristina also made 320whp on 10psi on her mk4 24v vrt C2 stage 2 with 60# kit...


those things get low on oil


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Low on oil like burns oil? She keeps up with the maintenace with the car so it should be good... thanks:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> Low on oil like burns oil? She keeps up with the maintenace with the car so it should be good... thanks:thumbup:


:thumbup: This guy....knows his sheeeaat!!


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

If a beat car like this car rock it, Why not turbo away.

Winter tires on 14's, Open diff, 20psi, meth, 3.38r&p, Service road.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

PjS860ct said:


> Low on oil like burns oil?


no, more like "her oil needs to be checked"...an expression like :banana:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh.. both happily married :beer:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

everybody that got me motivated in this thread thanks! I did it and what an experience it was putting it together, vrts are amazing and so happy to say I own one !


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

that post you just made isn't worth a thing without pictures or a video opcorn:

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> that post you just made isn't worth a thing without pictures or a video opcorn:
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


Haha tomorrow I will post some pics !


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for those videos. Seeing videos like that boost my moral  :thumbup: op, show us yours! :beer:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my recent time at the track, first pass of this year... low boost pass (20) which almost equals to my high boost pass last year (30)


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Very nice! I almost had mine ready to start but found out the head had holes in the coolant passages... But thanks to dub_slug, I got another head and will install it today. Hope to be boostin in no time


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

*the updated pics*

here is what this thread helped me do in the beginning....

from this









to this


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> if you stay around ~10psi you'll be ok for a longggg time and have lots of fun.
> 
> trick is with a VRT you ALWAYS want more, sooner or later. Mo boost, mo problems. Oh and maintenance is paramount with a VRT.
> 
> also budget VRT is definitely possible. My first VRT setup cost around ~$3k, but I already had a turbo. Stock manifold was used so I didn't go above 10 lbs. Tons of fun, for a little while.


why didn't you want to go over 10 psi with a stock manifold? The torque curve?


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

Plastic manifolds don't like to hold up to a ton of pressure. I'm assuming that's what he's referring to since his s/n is 24v


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

PapioGXL said:


> Plastic manifolds don't like to hold up to a ton of pressure. I'm assuming that's what he's referring to since his s/n is 24v


I've been running 20-25 psi through mine with no issue...the manifold's strength isn't the issue as far as I've tested over and over again, trying to find an excuse to go buy a short runner. 

It's something else causing them to pop other than turbo pressure, like an intake backfire perhaps or some other hiccup.

Or my manifold is just made of some crazy plastic :laugh:


----------

